# Storthes Hall Hospital



## Pete (Mar 12, 2006)

Storthes Hall was the last asylum built by the West Riding County Council. Designed by J. Vickers-Edwards, the county architect, it followed a typical compact arrow plan with an additional observation hospital for acute and sick patients as well as a large detached laundry complex, farm villa and an existing Mansion (Storthes Hall itself). 
The hospital was the first of the old west riding asylums to go despite being the newest, with most of the main complex becoming vacant towards the end of the 1980's as services were moved out. Part of the site (the observation hospital and laundry) was later aquired by the University of Huddersfield and developed as Halls of residence. despite reports to the contrary, particularly by SAVE in their booklet Mind over Matter, little was done to convert existing buildings and only the laundry villa, observation hospital entrance and west lodge were retained. The mansion was sold separately and is in private hands. The main complex continued to exist in increasingly derelict condition until 2000 when it was demolished with the exception of the administration block (now a hangout for dope smoking students). Other small surviving buildings are the mortuary, occy therapy block, CMN's house and east lodge all on the service driveway and all in derelict condition.






Admin block





Mortuary





Aerial view before closure

More pictures- external link


----------

